# Not so good first  cook on my Lang 48



## kunkel3269 (Apr 29, 2019)

Well had my first cook on the Lang yesterday. I went and picked up some different wood for those who read my previous posts. 

To start off the wood I had was very dry and I know was good. Still having some smoldering issues with the fire only when I close the fire box door. I have cooked for five years on a traditional offset and can’t seem to think of having this issue but was definitely better than my first trial run. 

I cooked 2 racks of St Louise, 1 rack of baby backs, 2 racks of beef ribs and 1 4 pound butt. Got my fire going  and burnt everything down till it was coals. Brought the pit up to about 295 on the firebox end and 240 on the far end off the cook chamber. I keep it around this same temp monitoring it with my digital probe thermometer. Gauge on door showed about 225. I checked the meat at about 2 hour mark and the ribs acted like they were done. Had good bend and started to break up top. I though it couldn’t be so. Left them on for another hour. Saw that they were falling apart. Let them rest and gave it a shot. Very dry and over done on the outside. Only 3 hours at 245. 

Does this sound normal? I used my themopro and maverick and both were sitting at the same temp? I’ve always cooked at 275 and have always finished at about the 5 hour mark on ribs. Now finishing at about 4 hours at 245?


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 29, 2019)

Cut the wood in smaller pieces so it burns better and hotter giving you good coals then you can bump up the size of the split


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 29, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Cut the wood in smaller pieces so it burns better and hotter giving you good coals then you can bump up the size of the split


I had them cut down into about beer can sized pieces.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 29, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> I had them cut down into about beer can sized pieces.


 hahahahahaha, not laughing at you. I am laughing with you.  I let my first rack of ribs I ever cooked on my lang go for 4 hrs before looking at them.  can you imagine what I got. an 11.5 pound pork butt finished in about 6 hrs


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 29, 2019)

Is the wood seasoned?


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 29, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Is the wood seasoned?


Yes it is.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 29, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> hahahahahaha, not laughing at you. I am laughing with you.  I let my first rack of ribs I ever cooked on my lang go for 4 hrs before looking at them.  can you imagine what I got. an 11.5 pound pork butt finished in about 6 hrs


Haha no problem at all! Is that normal how these Lang’s cook or am I  doing something wrong??


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 29, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Haha no problem at all! Is that normal how these Lang’s cook or am I  doing something wrong??


Normal, they cook faster then you are used to.  now you have a better idea of the hot spots and can place food in the appropriate locations.  I do the sides, mac and cheese etc near the firebox as you noticed it is hotter.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 29, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Normal, they cook faster then you are used to.  now you have a better idea of the hot spots and can place food in the appropriate locations.  I do the sides, mac and cheese etc near the firebox as you noticed it is hotter.


Do you used the bottom rack as your main grate or do you use the top grate?


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 29, 2019)

the first ribs I cooked were on the bottom, I didn't put the top rack on for a long time.  Now I use it as much as I can mostly cause im tired of burning my arms
stuff I need cooked hotter I stick next for firebox on bottom. the griddle crisp up wings and such. I wish I got the slide out bottom racks.  The area on the top rack closest to the nose cooks hotter too, due to the RF air coming up.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 29, 2019)

there was a Kunkel in my town growing up.  Todd was his name


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 29, 2019)

Really??Not to many of us where I am from.  I am in west Texas.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 29, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Really??Not to many of us where I am from.  I am in west Texas.


yeah he moved to Oklahoma


----------



## Dantij (Apr 30, 2019)

All of my cook times are shorter on the Lang.  I too overcooked my first rib attempt and my briskets are done in 8 hours.  I push my coal bed all the way up front towards the cooking chamber, leaving room INSIDE the firebox to warm my next split.  That split will burn immediately when placed on the bed of coals.  So in my firebox there is always 1 split on the bed of coals and 1 split close to the door warming up.  I still leave the firebox door open 3 or 4 minutes before closing.  I also add 1 or 2 pieces of wood chunks to the coal bed along with the warmed up split to keep it from shrinking down too small.  That does not need to be done  with every split I feed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2019)

Lang's do cook faster. Also I put a pan of water next to the firebox & that evens out the temps across the grate.
You will find that you don't need a very big fire to cook at 225. I usually run mine around 250-270. There is a bit of a learning curve, as with any pit. But it won't take you long to figure it out. I'm sure next time will be much smoother.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mods-to-my-lang-36.280440/
Al


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 30, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Lang's do cook faster. Also I put a pan of water next to the firebox & that evens out the temps across the grate.
> You will find that you don't need a very big fire to cook at 225. I usually run mine around 250-270. There is a bit of a learning curve, as with any pit. But it won't take you long to figure it out. I'm sure next time will be much smoother.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mods-to-my-lang-36.280440/
> Al


Thank you! How long of cook are you looking at on ribs cooking at 250-270 on your pit?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Thank you! How long of cook are you looking at on ribs cooking at 250-270 on your pit?



Depending on the ribs your cooking, 3-4 hours.
I go by IT & we like them at 195.
Al


----------



## worm304 (Apr 30, 2019)

Did my second cook on my 36 this weekend.  Definitely still a struggle.  I need to get more of a bed of coals going.  I did a full chimney of charcoal and 2 splits to start and thought I had it going good but I was wrong.  I was never able to get it going good enough to completely close the FB door.  Kept having to leave the FB door at least in the open latch position but mostly half open or my fire would start to die.  I am not really focusing on temp across the grate yet.  I just want to be able to get it to hold consistent temp on the therm in the lid.  Plus I did Turkey breast and pork loin so I was ok with the turkey being on the firebox side and pork being on the far side with a lower temp.  My splits were pretty consistent size.  Plus I am still struggling with getting clean smoke.  We will get there.  Just keep tinkering.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 30, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Did my second cook on my 36 this weekend.  Definitely still a struggle.  I need to get more of a bed of coals going.  I did a full chimney of charcoal and 2 splits to start and thought I had it going good but I was wrong.  I was never able to get it going good enough to completely close the FB door.  Kept having to leave the FB door at least in the open latch position but mostly half open or my fire would start to die.  I am not really focusing on temp across the grate yet.  I just want to be able to get it to hold consistent temp on the therm in the lid.  Plus I did Turkey breast and pork loin so I was ok with the turkey being on the firebox side and pork being on the far side with a lower temp.  My splits were pretty consistent size.  Plus I am still struggling with getting clean smoke.  We will get there.  Just keep tinkering.



Did another practice run on it this afternoon. I just don’t get it. i cannot keep a fire going in here to save my life. Sad to say I had less problems with my old country wrangler than I am having with this one. Had 2 chimneys full of charcoal and 5 beer can sized splits. Let them burn down to coals. Had a great coal bed and wood warming inside the fire box. Added the prewarmed split, keep the door open for about 3 minutes. Closed the door and boom billowing white smoke. Wood I am used is at least 2 years cut and split.  I think I may be cutting the expanded metal on the dampers out tomorrow. Who know. Just frustrating


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2019)

Is there a damper on the exhaust stack ???


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 30, 2019)

Let’s see pics of the firebox in action


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes sir. It’s wide open


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 30, 2019)

There is my coal bed after letting it burn for about an hour.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 30, 2019)

Here it is with the door open. As soon as I close the door with all dampers wide open it’s chokes down about 80% I would say.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 30, 2019)

That’s looks nice and clean to me but probably needs more and more wood sooner. Add 1 or 2 more splits over what your putting on now and the temp will go up


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2019)

Is the stack hot ???   If not up to 250 ish, you haven't preheated the smoker hot enough to draft....


----------



## Preacher Man (May 1, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Really??Not to many of us where I am from.  I am in west Texas.


Virgil Kunkel ring a bell?


----------



## worm304 (May 1, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Did another practice run on it this afternoon. I just don’t get it. i cannot keep a fire going in here to save my life. Sad to say I had less problems with my old country wrangler than I am having with this one. Had 2 chimneys full of charcoal and 5 beer can sized splits. Let them burn down to coals. Had a great coal bed and wood warming inside the fire box. Added the prewarmed split, keep the door open for about 3 minutes. Closed the door and boom billowing white smoke. Wood I am used is at least 2 years cut and split.  I think I may be cutting the expanded metal on the dampers out tomorrow. Who know. Just frustrating



Well that's not good because it seems we are in the same boat.  The only time I didn't have smoke rolling out of my stack was when the fire started to die.  I think what I am going to do is buy some kingsford logs at home depot.  That would at least take the potential of it being our wood out of the equation.  I am pretty certain my wood is also very dry and seasoned enough but I would still get lots of heavy smoke each time I added a split.  I am no scientist so not sure how the smoker would cause that and not the wood.  Maybe someone can help me with that.  I never closed the door completely and always had dampers completely open no the side and in the stack and still got too much smoke.


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> Here it is with the door open. As soon as I close the door with all dampers wide open it’s chokes down about 80% I would say.


are you sure your stack flap is open all the way?


----------



## worm304 (May 1, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> are you sure your stack flap is open all the way?



Here's a question.  Could this be that the stack flap was not installed properly?  I know mine is completely open as far as turning the handle for the stack flap but I have not looked directly in the stack to see if actually is completely open.  I wil probably get  mirror and a flashlight out when I get home to see if I can get a good look at what's going on in there.


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Here's a question.  Could this be that the stack flap was not installed properly?  I know mine is completely open as far as turning the handle for the stack flap but I have not looked directly in the stack to see if actually is completely open.  I wil probably get  mirror and a flashlight out when I get home to see if I can get a good look at what's going on in there.


 yes it could be.  they are human. don't trust orientation, take a peek.  I know of one unit that has the handle but no flap was installed.  so any position on that unit is irrelevant.


----------



## Dantij (May 1, 2019)

5 splits seems like a lot to add at one time,  but as long as they're burning down to nice coal bed it shouldn't be a problem.  That is basically how I build my fires and it has worked well for me.   The only times I had problems was when the split I added was too big or the split still had too much moisture.


----------



## worm304 (May 1, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> yes it could be.  they are human. don't trust orientation, take a peak.  I know of one unit that has the handle but no flap was installed.  so any position on that unit is irrelevant.



Forgive because I am new to stick burners.  How much of a difference are we going to see if say the flap can only open to about 75% (just threw out a number) of what it should be.  Is that definitely going to make it super hard to keep things consistent with the fire/smoke/temps?  I ask because kunkel and I received our smokers around the same time and it seems we are having the same type of issues.  Thanks!


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

I cant answer that question but fire needs a place to go and may be why they tell you to open the cook chamber door on start up to help with draft.  I think the handle does a complete 360, at least mine does.  not sure of everyone else.


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

Dantij said:


> 5 splits seems like a lot to add at one time,  but as long as they're burning down to nice coal bed it shouldn't be a problem.  That is basically how I build my fires and it has worked well for me.   The only times I had problems was when the split I added was too big or the split still had too much moisture.


I start my fire with 5 sticks every time. Using coal as the base/starter 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Propane torch and now most recent this bad mama jamma my brother made me 
	

		
			
		

		
	






all with our issue. You don’t alwaya get clean see through smoke. You will get some color.
Once the door shut did you guys wait for a couple min to let it readjust and level out on it’s reduced oxygen. I’m not in to fires science but it’s worth trying ? I always get some white smoke when adding a piece of wood before it takes off.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

I have stuck a rod down the stack to make sure the damper is open. I also keep my door open when I first start the fire.  And it is. As far as letting the fire burn for a minute it will not. I’ll add a split that is hot and black from the top of the fire box. So hot I have to use a tool or glove to handle it. Place it on the coals. Give it 5 minutes with the stack open and watch it catch fire. Then as soon as I close the door it’s smuldering. Got frustrated with it yesterday and left it in there for 20 minutes like that. Came back and the fire is completely out and temps were down to 160. I think I’m set on removing the expanded metal from the dampers on the fire box. I know it does not look like much but it you compacted the grate it would make more surface area then it looks. Don’t know. Will try it and go from there. I also am a member of another forum and discussed the same issue. Some say they just use the door and their damper and keep the pinwheel dampers closed. Yes this works but I did not pay for a smoker that works that way. Sorry to be a pain, just looking for a soulution. Thank you all for the help and advice.


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

Hey man you are not being a pain at all.  have you called lang to see If they can offer any advice?  sorry it isn't working out.


----------



## motolife313 (May 1, 2019)

That’s how I start mine also, with a harbor freight weed burner. Then stick a bigger split shortly after. And the meat goes in the smoker before lighting the fire


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Hey man you are not being a pain at all.  have you called lang to see If they can offer any advice?  sorry it isn't working out.


I did after the cook. Gave me pretty much the same advice as what I’ve heard from the forum. I did not want to say to much until I tried everything I could think of.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> Virgil Kunkel ring a bell?


No sir down not ring a bell. I will ask my dad if it does though!


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

It’s sure is strange. I have 4 dampers and only use 1. Maybe the drain is sucking air In and pulling it back toward fire. Not sure if it’s possible but worth trying if it’s wide open. I am close to sea level.


----------



## worm304 (May 1, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> I have stuck a rod down the stack to make sure the damper is open. I also keep my door open when I first start the fire.  And it is. As far as letting the fire burn for a minute it will not. I’ll add a split that is hot and black from the top of the fire box. So hot I have to use a tool or glove to handle it. Place it on the coals. Give it 5 minutes with the stack open and watch it catch fire. Then as soon as I close the door it’s smuldering. Got frustrated with it yesterday and left it in there for 20 minutes like that. Came back and the fire is completely out and temps were down to 160. I think I’m set on removing the expanded metal from the dampers on the fire box. I know it does not look like much but it you compacted the grate it would make more surface area then it looks. Don’t know. Will try it and go from there. I also am a member of another forum and discussed the same issue. Some say they just use the door and their damper and keep the pinwheel dampers closed. Yes this works but I did not pay for a smoker that works that way. Sorry to be a pain, just looking for a soulution. Thank you all for the help and advice.



 Seems like we are the first to have a lang with the mesh over the pin wheel dampers.  I don't have too much of an issue with just using the door for air flow because I would rather that than take an angle grinder or sawzall (which I don't own) to my new smoker to cut them out.  Keep us posted for sure.

edit:  and just to add.  I re-watched ben do the demo of how to start the fire in the 36 and he loaded it with splits.  He used a torch and not too long after shut the door.  Then he added another split before the original load was even burnt down to coals.  All of this and it had no problem burning normal without the fire going out.


----------



## Preacher Man (May 1, 2019)

If someone talks to Lang, you might refer this thread to them. 

(I'd think they'd want their name to stand out especially in a smoking meat forum)


----------



## phatbac (May 1, 2019)

I start with some charcoal and 4-5 splits of wood. i get it going and let it burn down most of the way. while i let the smoker preheat i have it have the cook chamber open with the lock and let it draft extra heat. i usually get it to 350, spray it out twice and close the dampers to 3/4 closed and use the door open a crack to closed to control heat. and run about 275 degrees. I put a split in the fire about every 30-45 minutes.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## worm304 (May 1, 2019)

phatbac said:


> I start with some charcoal and 4-5 splits of wood. i get it going and let it burn down most of the way. while i let the smoker preheat i have it have the cook chamber open with the lock and let it draft extra heat. i usually get it to 350, spray it out twice and close the dampers to 3/4 closed and use the door open a crack to closed to control heat. and run about 275 degrees. I put a split in the fire about every 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Which leads me to believe that the mesh over the pinwheel holes can't be having that much of an effect.  If you are running 3/4 closed and are still able to maintain temp this could disprove the mesh theory.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> It’s sure is strange. I have 4 dampers and only use 1. Maybe the drain is sucking air In and pulling it back toward fire. Not sure if it’s possible but worth trying if it’s wide open. I am close to sea level.


Next time I fire it up I will shut it. Worth a shot anyways. Never know.


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2019)

I keep mine cracked open. https://www.langbbqsmokers.com/resources/how-to-start-a-smoker-cooker-fire.html Lang’s video on your model if you haven’t seen it. Maybe if will offer some help. Idk


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Which leads me to believe that the mesh over the pinwheel holes can't be having that much of an effect.  If you are running 3/4 closed and are still able to maintain temp this could disprove the mesh theory.


Probably so. I will let you know if and when I cut it out. If I do I may just half a damper at a time and set what it does.


----------



## hardcookin (May 1, 2019)

Here are my thoughts get a piece of 3/4" expanded metal. And lay the opposite direction your grate expand metal runs. It will keep the coals better.
I then would try using smaller splits. And just practice with fire management. Try maintaining whatever temp your smoker wants to run with the vents 1/2 open.
We will get it figured out.


----------



## Dantij (May 1, 2019)

Guys,
My lang is 6 months old with the same dampers and I havent had any problems.  Talk about frustration.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

Dantij said:


> Guys,
> My lang is 6 months old with the same dampers and I havent had any problems.  Talk about frustration.


I can’t imagine.


----------



## Dantij (May 1, 2019)

The firebox on the 48 is 18×18.
The firebox on the 36 is 17×17.
Not sure if that matters...


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

Dantij said:


> The firebox on the 48 is 18×18.
> The firebox on the 36 is 17×17.
> Not sure if that matters...


Will probably try it again over the weekend and May try to find some different wood again. Who knows


----------



## Dantij (May 1, 2019)

If I  have time to cook this weekend, I'll try to record starting and maintaining a fire.  With my luck I'll start having problems!  Will keep you guys posted.  Hang in there.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 1, 2019)

Thanks dantij


----------



## motolife313 (May 2, 2019)

From the pics you showed it didn’t look like a Strong enough fire resulting in low cooking chamber temps


----------



## Dantij (May 4, 2019)

Well guys,  I cooked yesterday on the 48 and again had no problems.  I even cooked lower than usual,  235°-250° ,  and it performed nearly flawless.   I didn't record because someone stopped over and got me drunk.  I did make my split sizes smaller to maintain at a lower temp.  I'm usually running the cooker between 260° and 275°.  This time around I put more wood in than usual to start and took the temp up @325.  Stayed up there for a good 30 to 40 minutes. Temps evened out nicely across the rack.   Steamed it twice.  Put some ribs on when it came down to 275° and never looked back.  Good clean smoke for over 6 hours.   Do not give up.  Keep tinkering.


----------



## Dantij (May 7, 2019)

Guys,
Anything new to report??


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 7, 2019)

Dantij said:


> Guys,
> Anything new to report??



Have not really been able to mess around with it since the last time I posted.


----------



## worm304 (May 7, 2019)

Wasnt able to fire it up yet.  I did find that my stack was not all the way open.  The orientation was a little off but that is my fault.  I feel dumb for that.  But I am hoping to fire it up this weekend.  It all depends on what the wife wants to do Sunday.  I got a new load of wood and like my split sizes a lot better.  I have plenty of the beer can diameter category and used a chain saw so they are all 10 inches.  I also  bought a kindling cracker but let me tell you, I'm beating the crap out of the splits and barely making a dent.  I have it in the grass because I don't have anything to mount it to yet.  I am no physicist but expected to at least make a little progress.  Luckily the new load had long skinny splits so I could just half them. I'll definitely keep you posted. I'm putting my money on the stack not being open enough to draft and my split size being a bit fat.  Obviously not a lang issue.


----------



## worm304 (May 7, 2019)

Split size.


----------



## motolife313 (May 7, 2019)

Looks like some semi stringy oak wood. 10” is a good size but doesn’t stack that well. I like 16-18” and then once seasoned I  use my chop saw and cut it in half.


----------



## flatbroke (May 7, 2019)

worm304 said:


> View attachment 394975
> 
> Split size.


I think you will be happy with that size.  I don't think there is a need to chop them down to 10 inches though. wont hurt anything but in my opinion not needed.  your firebox is 18x18 if I recall correct.


----------



## worm304 (May 7, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Looks like some semi stringy oak wood. 10” is a good size but doesn’t stack that well. I like 16-18” and then once seasoned I  use my chop saw and cut it in half.



Yep, oak. Is, stringy good, bad ,or indfferent? I pay $20 for a pretty large wheel Barrell full.  Guy sells it out of his front yard not far from me.  Money in a coffee can and self serve.  Probably cheaper to be had but I'm willing to pay for the convenience.  Those  are 10 inches.  I have some that are a bit shorter and some a bit longer but most are a uniform 10.


----------



## Nole4L (May 7, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Wasnt able to fire it up yet.  I did find that my stack was not all the way open.  The orientation was a little off but that is my fault.  I feel dumb for that.  But I am hoping to fire it up this weekend.  It all depends on what the wife wants to do Sunday.  I got a new load of wood and like my split sizes a lot better.  I have plenty of the beer can diameter category and used a chain saw so they are all 10 inches.  I also  bought a kindling cracker but let me tell you, I'm beating the crap out of the splits and barely making a dent.  I have it in the grass because I don't have anything to mount it to yet.  I am no physicist but expected to at least make a little progress.  Luckily the new load had long skinny splits so I could just half them. I'll definitely keep you posted. I'm putting my money on the stack not being open enough to draft and my split size being a bit fat.  Obviously not a lang issue.



I accidentally had my damper half shut and it completely changed the way the smoker worked.  I've had my Lang for about 6-7 months and have found the best approach is to start the fire about an hour before I start cooking.   For me that gives the whole cooker time to heat up and a good bed of coal to build up.  I don't think it makes any difference in this case but I also removed the grate in the firebox.  I have fire bricks and I keep the fire right on top of those.  Looking forward to seeing what the solution is for you.


----------



## worm304 (May 7, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I think you will be happy with that size.  I don't think there is a need to chop them down to 10 inches though. wont hurt anything but in my opinion not needed.  your firebox is 18x18 if I recall correct.



I have the 36 so 17x17. But keeping the splits small enough to fit on the rack knocks it down to 15x15.  I'm going with the smaller split and add more frequently method.  Or 2 at a time if need be.


----------



## flatbroke (May 7, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Yep, oak. Is,* stringy good, bad ,or indfferent*? I pay $20 for a pretty large wheel Barrell full.  Guy sells it out of his front yard not far from me.  Money in a coffee can and self serve.  Probably cheaper to be had but I'm willing to pay for the convenience.  Those  are 10 inches.  I have some that are a bit shorter and some a bit longer but most are a uniform 10.


 It is fine, I only cook with oak, and use it all


worm304 said:


> I have the 36 so 17x17. But keeping the splits small enough to fit on the rack knocks it down to 15x15.  I'm going with the smaller split and add more frequently method.  Or 2 at a time if need be.


makes sense. Thought you had the 48. Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## Nole4L (May 7, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> It is fine, I only cook with oak, and use it all
> 
> makes sense. Thought you had the 48. Sounds like a solid plan.


Oak is pretty much the only thing I cook on.   Never have issues unless the wood's not dry.  

What happens is you leave the cooking chamber door open or cracked open?


----------



## worm304 (May 8, 2019)

Nole4L said:


> Oak is pretty much the only thing I cook on.   Never have issues unless the wood's not dry.
> 
> What happens is you leave the cooking chamber door open or cracked open?



I'm a little confused by the question.


----------



## worm304 (May 8, 2019)

I have a couple fire brick questions if anyone can help me out.  1.  Is it necessary to have the fire brick cover the entire bottom of the firebox? or just most of it and keep the fire only on the brick? 2.  Does anyone with a 36 have firebrick that could point me in the right direction to purchase?  I don't have the tools to cut it so was just curious with the best set up for it.  I am not planning to add it soon as I want to get it all dialed in as is.  In the future I may go that route.  Thanks!


----------



## phatbac (May 8, 2019)

I smoked over the weekend (some ribs and pulled pork) and i start a fire as usual and had no issues. my wood is bigger i think than some of what you guys use. mine about 18-20 inches long and about as thick as my forearm. i use 4 to start with some charcoal and then a split about every 45 minutes or so. i use a wax cube or two at the bottom of the charcoal pile that i build the log cabin around and  put the cc door in open latch position once a fire is going and let it draft heat until 325 or so spray it out for cleaning (and using a wire brush) and then close off the dampers to 3/4 closed on each side crack the door and let it ride about 275. 3.5 hours im painting the ribs and another 45 minutes they are righteous!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Nole4L (May 8, 2019)

worm304 said:


> I'm a little confused by the question.


What happens if you leave the lid of the cooking chamber open or at least cracked open?  That would eliminate the variable of the stack while still allowing you to close the door on the firebox and see if you're getting draw up under the reverse flow and out into the cooking chamber.


----------



## phatbac (May 8, 2019)

the "open latch position" or the cc chamber open about an inch with the latch as a lock to hold it open does not make you lose lots of smoke but what it does is draw heat through the smoker quicker. i use when *warming up my smoker.* when the fire is good and started and i have flames all in the firebox and 4-5 splits going i i open latch the CC and let it draw heat and i get my smoker in the 350's in about 30-45 minutes. then after i spray as i said before i close it and start closing dampers to regulate the heat. there is a YouTube video where Ben lang explains how this is done.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Nole4L (May 8, 2019)

phatbac said:


> the "open latch position" or the cc chamber open about an inch with the latch as a lock to hold it open does not make you lose lots of smoke but what it does is draw heat through the smoker quicker. i use when *warming up my smoker.* when the fire is good and started and i have flames all in the firebox and 4-5 splits going i i open latch the CC and let it draw heat and i get my smoker in the 350's in about 30-45 minutes. then after i spray as i said before i close it and start closing dampers to regulate the heat. there is a YouTube video where Ben lang explains how this is done.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Yep.  That's what I was trying to describe.  That will at least tell of you're getting good draw from the firebox into the cook chamber.


----------



## hardcookin (May 8, 2019)

On my 84 when firing up I crack the cooking chamber door with the latch.
I feel it evens temps out, end for end and eliminates cold pockets while warming up.


----------



## worm304 (May 13, 2019)

Got my third smoke in today on the new lang.  No issues what so ever.  The damper and split size were correct  and I rocked 250-275 throughout the cook.  Pictures below.  Started with 5 splits and it was ready to rock and roll in about 45 minutes.  I gave myself some extra time so it was about 2 hours holding steady before I put the meat on.

Edit: pics aren't working mobile for some reason .


----------



## Nole4L (May 13, 2019)

That's pretty close to what I do.  I give it an hour to get settled in and once I have that, it's solid.  Glad to hear you had a good cook!


----------



## flatbroke (May 13, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Got my third smoke in today on the new lang.  No issues what so ever.  The damper and split size were correct  and I rocked 250-275 throughout the cook.  Pictures below.  Started with 5 splits and it was ready to rock and roll in about 45 minutes.  I gave myself some extra time so it was about 2 hours holding steady before I put the meat on.
> 
> Edit: pics aren't working mobile for some reason .


 Now you are cooking with Crisco! Glad it worked out


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

Meant to post earlier. Did another trial run on Saturday. I started off with charcoal again. About a full chimney. Started with my weed burner. This time I wanted to get it hotter than last time in the cook chamber. I was using my probes to monitor temps. Had one about 6 inches away from the wall of cc closest to the firebox and one right under the gauge on the door. Stated with the door wide open for the first 15 minutes then went to open latch for the next 30 to closed. I tried this time with longer and thinner splits than before. Once I thought I had a the temps up to about 370 I closed the FB door. And let it ride for a while. Did not smolder but a good blue smoke. After about 30 minutes of letting the temps fall I added some more thinner splits and let burn for a couple of minutes and closed the door. Again no smolder but a good blue smoke. I would say a much better run. I also repositioned the smoker for this. I will post picks of this.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

This is how I stated the fire. About 5 thin splits.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

15 minutes in


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

45 minutes in


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

Added a bigger stick at about an hour. Here are my temps. Top temp is probe next to fire box. Bottom temp is probe right under the gauge on the door.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

This is when I closed the FB door.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

About 2 hours in. Still going good.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

Wasn’t planning on cooking that day. At this point I decided to try and cook something fast and easy. Did hamburgers and some wings. Turned out great. Just need to figure out the big temp difference from end to end.


----------



## motolife313 (May 13, 2019)

See you just gota learn to run the FB. You had way to big of splits in there before. You were scared to put to many pieces of wood in also. If the temp is low put more wood. It’s that easy.

Your electric temp gauge could be pulling heat off the metal rack is why it’s higher reading. Your fire looks little dirty to me. Becuase I’m not seeing any hot coals that are produced during a good clean fire. My pit is all stainless and insulated so I’d there your fire should be looking like mine or hotter. Yours is not insulated meaning it’s needs more fire. Wood will burn hotter then that fire. If your using a weed burner just use all wood to get it going. Cheaper this way and will run hotter so it’s a win win if u ask me


----------



## Dantij (May 13, 2019)

Great job.  Need a hand with them burgers?


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 13, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> See you just gota learn to run the FB. You had way to big of splits in there before. You were scared to put to many pieces of wood in also. If the temp is low put more wood. It’s that easy.
> 
> Your electric temp gauge could be pulling heat off the metal rack is why it’s higher reading. Your fire looks little dirty to me. Becuase I’m not seeing any hot coals that are produced during a good clean fire. My pit is all stainless and insulated so I’d there your fire should be looking like mine or hotter. Yours is not insulated meaning it’s needs more fire. Wood will burn hotter then that fire. If your using a weed burner just use all wood to get it going. Cheaper this way and will run hotter so it’s a win win if u ask me
> 
> ...


I will try starting just with wood next time for sure. Thank you.


----------



## motolife313 (May 13, 2019)

They will need to be cut about 1” diameter or so and maybe couple decent size ones on top. If there bigger it will just take little longer to start. Usually takes about 1 minute or so holding the weed burner at the wood. Once I think it’s lit I shut the door and open the door a minute or so later to make sure it’s going. The stack will go white if it goes out also. 


And this way I never get white smoke as long as I hold the weed burner on the wood long enough. The velocity and power the weed burner has will get your wood burning good trust me. Just takes 1 or 2 minutes.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 13, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I start my fire with 5 sticks every time. Using coal as the base/starter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That propane burner looks like a good idea. Probably saves time getting a fire started.

Wood is for cooking and propane is for starting fires.


----------



## flatbroke (May 13, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> That propane burner looks like a good idea. Probably saves time getting a fire started.


most definitely.


----------



## worm304 (May 14, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> View attachment 395423
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started with a whole chimney and put about 3/4 of the coals down but spread them out a little thinner than what you did. Then I laid 2 splits parallel and about 5 inches apart on the coals and put 2 on top running perpendicular to the ones on the bottom.  I then shoveled the rest of the charcoal in the middle and put 1 one more split perpendicular on top of the middle 2.  Worked like a charm.  As soon as I can I will send a pics.  My phone is being a pain.

Edit: and I am buying a weed burner.  They are around $30.  The cost of charcoal alone will make up for that $30 in no time.  Plus, easier and faster to get it going.

edit 2:  harbor freight has the greenwood torch for $30.


----------



## deb.williams (May 14, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> View attachment 395433
> View attachment 395432
> View attachment 395433
> 
> ...


you really are good at cooking. this thread made me starve lol


----------



## motolife313 (May 14, 2019)

Don’t forget to use the 20% off coupon at harbor freight, you can pull it up on your smart phone in seconds on google.

I’ve never had charcoal in my pit only wood. Here’s my kindling to start the fire. I used to chop them up after putting my meat in the smoker since I put the meat on before even starting my fire and this saves time having bunch of kindling ready. Takes less then 5 minutes for me to start cooking. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
That’s white oak and plum wood


----------



## worm304 (May 14, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Don’t forget to use the 20% off coupon at harbor freight, you can pull it up on your smart phone in seconds on google.
> 
> I’ve never had charcoal in my pit only wood. Here’s my kindling to start the fire. I used to chop them up after putting my meat in the smoker since I put the meat on before even starting my fire and this saves time having bunch of kindling ready. Takes less then 5 minutes for me to start cooking.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  Just ordered!


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 14, 2019)

I have a weed burner already! Paid a little more for mine though. I ordered this and should be in tomorrow.


----------



## worm304 (May 14, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> View attachment 395451
> 
> I have a weed burner already! Paid a little more for mine though. I ordered this and should be in tomorrow.



I bought a kindling cracker as well.  The "kindling cracker" brand was going to take too long to ship so I bought a "mighty hand".  Let me tell ya, it don't work for sh*t.  I put a spilt on it that I would consider small compared to what I see in youtube videos and I beat the crap out of it with a metal mallet, barely even a dent.  Now I don't have it mounted to anything yet so I am doing it in the grass, but even then I expected it to work.  I am not sure how much of a difference it will make when mounted to something sturdy but I may be sending it back for a refund.  I am thinking of going the axe route.

edit: let me know how yours does.


----------



## kunkel3269 (May 14, 2019)

worm304 said:


> I bought a kindling cracker as well.  The "kindling cracker" brand was going to take too long to ship so I bought a "mighty hand".  Let me tell ya, it don't work for sh*t.  I put a spilt on it that I would consider small compared to what I see in youtube videos and I beat the crap out of it with a metal mallet, barely even a dent.  Now I don't have it mounted to anything yet so I am doing it in the grass, but even then I expected it to work.  I am not sure how much of a difference it will make when mounted to something sturdy but I may be sending it back for a refund.  I am thinking of going the axe route.
> 
> edit: let me know how yours does.


I will let you know for sure. I know several people have recommended them on other forums. Will keep my fingers crossed and find out tomorrow.


----------



## worm304 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## worm304 (May 14, 2019)




----------

